# I want to learn how to surf fish.



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If any of you would like company on the beach I would really like to learn how to surf fish. I live in Navarre and have a very flexable schedule.

James


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

That is going to require them taking you to their spot, lot's of luck with that. Generalized advice will be something along the line of, "Try fishing in the day time or at night, using live bait, dead bait, or lures, on a pole with some line", good locations will be something along the line of "Try some place that has salt water and is known by the locals to hold fish". 

LOL, just jacking with you James, I need to learn myself.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah I am getting the shunned impression.... I really just want to know how to rig and I know to look for holes. I have already been told a few spots I just have no luck on the beach. I guess I will stick to limiting out with you inshore on the boat......


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

There aren't really "spots" on the beach that guys hold as their own. Yes, there are some holes that people fish that are there for a while, but the beach is constantly changing. I just go out and look for breaks in the sand bar and deeper holes, there's not really a spot I go to every time in particular.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

First off great picture on your kid. How old? My son is almost 21 months old now.

Second, I have been surf fishing around 6 times now the last 4 weeks. I might go tomorrow. Learning how is somewhat easy. Fine tuning might take you a couple of seasons.

My best advice is to get a larger sized reel (Penn 650 or up) for me, it seems the width of the spool helps the cast length and increased drag pressure a plus if you've got a bigger fish like a red. I use Ande line, cheap and proven. I use owner hooks 2/0 circles light mutu'sbut also like gamakatsu. I buy circle becasue on the beach I'm not holding the rod to detect a bite, they are in spikes, and when a fish tries to swim away with the flea they hook themselves.

A longer pole is better I guess. you should be able to find a cheap 10+ ft pole that will last you a couple of seasons or several big fish whatever comes first.

The weight depends on the day, I'd buy several each of 2-5 ozs. If you see your line rolling in the surf its not holding.

For me the bite seems on between 9-11 am recently (high tide coming in).

Tie a palomar tothe swivel, then three overhand knots on top of each other to form loops about 10" from the top and then each other, finally a fourth makees the loop for the weight. The loop slips through the eye and is just placed over the hook or weight. Real simple, and a lot easier to do then read. PM me and I'll try to do better. Attach the rig to the line by the old school fishermans knot or do another palomar but it can be tricky getting the whole leader through.

Most people have sandfleas call ahead to make sure. hook them through the belly and head.

As far as the surf goes you should see several sets of waves. As you look across there will (may) be a section that is in the middle or from the middle out that doesn't have the rollers like around it. Thats a deeper hole. Some people insist on fishing these washouts. I just set my lines and hope like the rest of the rookies.

I hope this helps, its what I do.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Some good suggestions on here. I'd also suggest you go to Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to get your tackle and ask them howto rig it. I did thatwhen I first came to Pensacola and based on their fine advice was able to limit out on myfirst attempt.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm new here and looking to learn too. Check your PM...if anyone else wants to teach a new guy the ropes, PM me...I've surf fished, but not for pompanos...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

After today im not sure if I ever want to surf fish again...:banghead:banghead:banghead...That Southwest wind gave us hell..


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Search the blog for "Pompano".This subject has been covered numberous times and with a search you'll find all the past discussions. There's a lot of good reading out there, some with pictures too.


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

this thread should tell you everything you need to know. JPurdy is one of the best in this area from what i have read and seen on this forum. this thread will tell you where to fish, what kind of rig to use. also, look for a thread on here with a title like "everything you ever wanted to know about sandfleas" or something like that. it was very hulpful also.



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx



edit: here is the sand flea thread

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic137339-16-1.aspx


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry I have not responded i've been out of town. You guys are awesome that is all great advice and much appreciated. The one thing thats not crystal clear to me is how to hook a sand flea. Do any of you have pictures of that? Thanks again for taking the time and lending some knowledge. My son Zach turned 1 two weeks ago. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bullshark...the 2nd link that jrg posted shows a picture of a hooked sandflea. I hook mine the same way as do most people that I've had the pleasure of fishing with. Surf fishing is actually really simple and you're in a prime spot for it down around navarre. Like others have said, do a search.......theres hundreds and hundreds of threads between this forum and the old forum that are full of tips and info.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Never mind I just looked through the links provided earlier. Thank again I will be giving this a shot Sunday or Monday and will let you allknow how it goes.


----------

